# Londinium shower screen by IMS



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

Londinium started to offer new shower screen, based on classic IMS E6135 but with additional holes, making the center dead spot much smaller.

https://londiniumespresso.com/store/accessories/ims-35um-shower-screen

This is similar design to Cafelat, however Cafelat is using the E61 200 IM version, also with additional holes in the center.

https://www.cafelatstore.com/collections/frontpage/products/ims-screen

I just ordered one from Londinium to give it a try.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm guessing this is designed and will work well for any machine with a 'condor' group? Might try it with my Rapida


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

It will be interesting to see if you will experience a noticeable difference .


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

How are you finding the new screen PJ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

another example of splitting the atom


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> another example of splitting the atom


 @dfk41 You might find fitting an IMS woven Gaggia shower screen to your DB interesting. In the cup not sure - new grinder and new bean supplier but even from before fitting it I seem to be getting entirely different style of pucks over a wider range of fill levels. They just tap out leaving very little behind. The rim of them is thicker than Sage so that tends to leave a bit of an impression on the puck. Also a small parts of the puck may lift off and stick to the screen - doesn't seem to be a problem. I use a brush anyway.








No idea why it does what it does but think I will be sticking with it.

John

-


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

So far so good.

The build quality is great, as always from IMS.

It fits perfectly, the water flow without PF is even and nice.

With PF and coffee, when the distribution of coffee is done well, the extraction is even, the coffee starts the center flow from the PF almost from the beginning. (but with the stock shower screen it was also all right, so not bit difference here).

But the real test will be long term test, as I have to see how this mesh will behave after 100 shots and cleaning only with Espazzola.

So in summary, if you have your shower screen clean and working fine, probably I won't bother with exchanging it now. But when you will have to exchange your showers screen as part of your maintenance routine and you are using modern lever machine, I would definitely go for the IMS/L shower screen.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm having a really bad time with this screen. Ever since I switched to it, I've been getting a lot of channelling happening, where shot will only pour out the left side of the basket. I'm pretty convinced it's not my tamping technique at this point, since this never used to happen AND I've tried doing an uneven tamp on purpose (and compressing the left side more) and it still pours out of the left side only. Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

And when you rotate the screen it will pour right side only?

If yes clean the screen by standing it overnight in acetone or a citrus solvent.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

It's still on the left if I rotate the screen. I've tried all my baskets, different redistribution techniques, different styles of tamping and all my shots look like this (never did this before the screen change):









Might switch the shower screens back and see what happens


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

False alarm, I've no idea what was causing this (happened with the stock shower screen after I switched) but it seems to have resolved itself strangely after moving the machine back into the kitchen! The londinium screen works great, just to be clear!


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

A seriously wonky table could do it. Get your spirit level out!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/levelling-the-coffee-machine

Should help with the levelling process, the content of the site is written by DavecUK so worth bookmarking the homepage and a read through.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

pj.walczak said:


> So far so good.
> 
> The build quality is great, as always from IMS.
> 
> ...


 @pj.walczak I'd like to try the newer style 35uM screen (the one with centre holes),, but shipping from Londinium is a bit high when that is the only item I need. Cafelat's shipping is less so, but that means a 200micron screen, not 35uM. Reiss' info indicates water from 200IMS can promote channelling, when compared to 35uM. Have you found any negatives yourself, going from 35 to 200?

Are there any other online retailers of the 35uM screen (with centre holes)?


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I've compared the Cafelat and the Londinium screens. I can't recall why, but I settled on the Londinium one.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

mathof said:


> I've compared the Cafelat and the Londinium screens. I can't recall why, but I settled on the Londinium one.


 Were these the newer type screens, with holes punched all through the centre area?


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

Deidre said:


> Have you found any negatives yourself, going from 35 to 200?


 I only use the IMS 35 (Londinium by IMS). So can't comment on 200 in LR, but I was using the 200 with NS Musica and was perfect.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Deidre said:


> Were these the newer type screens, with holes punched all through the centre area?


 Yes, they both were the newer ones. I've used the older ones in the past and come to the same conclusion. Reiss of Londinium says the tighter weave of the 35uM is better at diffusing the pour from lever machines.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks for feedback. I'll hold off then for the 35uM version (need to have a good sized order to warrant shipping cost for just a small item).


----------



## lucasd (Feb 24, 2015)

Theoretically 35u is better, however it is prone to get dirty with silicone. And cleaning it is nightmare.

With 200u you should not have that problem. I had 200u without a holes in middle, but I think cafelat is a good choice.


----------

